# GPS problem on samsung Omnia



## citrix80 (Aug 11, 2008)

I recently got a samsung omnia on ebay, it is singapore version. the GPS on it does not work very well.  I dont know if anybody have noticed that.

I use tomtom 7 repack 3 qvga with north america.  when i open up tomtom, i go to status, setting is at other NMEA device, baud rate 4800 at COM3.  it take forever to get signal, keep saying poor GPS reception.  I actually got signal once.

I tried to put HTC quick GPS on it, but that doesnt work on it.  I used enhanced GPS, and even used quick GPS location, still cannot get signal.  

can anybody help?


----------



## athosk (Aug 11, 2008)

There seems to be a problem with TomTom. With all other GPS apps it works ok...even though at times it might take forever to get a signal. You should also try Garmin XT. I also use Destinator and IGO8 and they both work fine. But as you also noticed, i too had trouble to lock on staellites with TomTom. One thing that comes to mind is that TomTom 7 was released only for the HTC Diamond and maybe that is a reason for it not to work


----------



## citrix80 (Aug 11, 2008)

athosk said:


> There seems to be a problem with TomTom. With all other GPS apps it works ok...even though at times it might take forever to get a signal. You should also try Garmin XT. I also use Destinator and IGO8 and they both work fine. But as you also noticed, i too had trouble to lock on staellites with TomTom. One thing that comes to mind is that TomTom 7 was released only for the HTC Diamond and maybe that is a reason for it not to work

Click to collapse



really?  tomtom 7 is only for HTC touch diamond?   I tried on HTC touch cruise, it worked fine.

which GPS software do you recommend for US an canada?    Garmin is complicated to install and does not have all the feature like in tomtom.  IGO only have maps for europe.  i can'd find any detail information for destinator.


----------



## hdubli (Aug 12, 2008)

destinator 7 works very well in omnia


----------



## athosk (Aug 12, 2008)

citrix80 said:


> really?  tomtom 7 is only for HTC touch diamond?   I tried on HTC touch cruise, it worked fine.
> 
> which GPS software do you recommend for US an canada?    Garmin is complicated to install and does not have all the feature like in tomtom.  IGO only have maps for europe.  i can'd find any detail information for destinator.

Click to collapse



Actually you can find all USA maps for IGO8 including the 3d buildings. You can PM me and i can send you a link to get them.
Tomtom 7 works on all HTC devices but was never actually released for them. Some good friend extracted it from the Diamond ROM in Germany and gave it to the rest of us


----------



## citrix80 (Aug 12, 2008)

how to enable aGPS on omnia?  i used sktool and pocket toolman, but still cant find a way to enable aGPS.   maybe that is why gps can't get signal.

anybody have solution for this?


----------



## subzerobob (Aug 16, 2008)

*TomTom7 rough fix - GPS WORKING!*



citrix80 said:


> I recently got a samsung omnia on ebay, it is singapore version. the GPS on it does not work very well.  I dont know if anybody have noticed that.
> 
> I use tomtom 7 repack 3 qvga with north america.  when i open up tomtom, i go to status, setting is at other NMEA device, baud rate 4800 at COM3.  it take forever to get signal, keep saying poor GPS reception.  I actually got signal once.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have absolutely 100% the same problem, and here is the absolute easiest rough fix, that gets TomTom7 working every single time. [Note: if someone comes up with a .cab or some program, then please post it here so that we can all benefit!!!] 
Pre-Word: Before this fix, TomTom7 will detect a bunch of satellites, but won't actually connect to any! And the clock time in TomTom7 will be all messed up too (like a few hours and several minutes ahead of what my actual time is); It will just sit there and wait like a dump bag of potatoes, and keep saying - poor GPS signal - Are you inside a building?

Here is the fix:
1st - Settings:
I use in external GPS settings - program port "COM7" and hardware port "COM9" at 4800. (note: Make sure your TomTom7 configure also follows COM7 port!)
2nd - Reboot
Then I shut off the device completely (complete off), and reboot. Once I reboot.
3Rd - Delete the 'GPSID_log' files
I go to File Explorer --> My Device and I delete the TWO 'GPSID_log' fileS.
[note: the reboot step is absolutely necessary, because if you don't reboot, then it won't allow you to delete one of the 'GPSID_log' file!!!]
4th - Start TomTom7 OUTSIDE (under the clear sky) and within 20 - 30 secs the program catches the satellites (they show up on the configure screen). But not only that - after 1-2 minutes the software actually CONNECTS to the satellites (the satellites turn BLUE) and in the front screen it says - no route planned! Note: You Must Wait Until The Front Screen Says "No Rote Planned"  and the map is in color (opposed to black and white) before you start setting your destination, otherwise it will keep on hanging and just showing you the satellites in grey without ever turning into blue.

If this is helpful, please let me know! If you can make a little program, script or whatever .cab that can just delete the GPSID_log (both of them!!!) at exiting TomTom7, then please, please post that stuff here ASAP!!!


----------



## citrix80 (Aug 16, 2008)

i tried, it still says poor GPS reception.   what baud rate you set in tomtom for com7? i tried 4800 and 38400.  and i noticed the GPSID files came back again after i launch tomtom.


----------



## subzerobob (Aug 16, 2008)

citrix80 said:


> i tried, it still says poor GPS reception.   what baud rate you set in tomtom for com7? i tried 4800 and 38400.  and i noticed the GPSID files came back again after i launch tomtom.

Click to collapse



ok - are you outside when you are running TomTom7? the baud rate should be always 4800, but after the first time it doesn't lock (turn the satellites blue), then go back to the external gps settings and change the program port to COM3 and then go back to TomTom7 and adjust the configure to COM3 as well. Do this a couple of times (between COM3 and COM7) and it should work... 
Let me know how it goes?

I think it is because Omnia uses a piece of crap GPS receiver (it might be even a Qualcomm receiver) but actually nobody knows exactly. It is such a shame that Omnia is the best in everything else, but falls sooo short on this GPS thing! It is heartbreaking... Also it is heartbreaking that the current Omnia version doesn't support 3G in USA! I mean - this is like being in Olympics and giving up right before the finish line! Effen-A!


----------



## citrix80 (Aug 16, 2008)

I put the phone on clear sky and lauch tomtom, it keep saying poor GPS recpetion, i see 10 dots in the globe and 1 bar straight up in the table, but could not get the channels to use.

i tried destinator 7 and IGO8.  they all pick up siganl inside the house and outside.

i dont use 3G, never tried.  but why it wont work in US?


----------



## fenomeno83 (Aug 17, 2008)

it's necessary use gps gate before!!
I have istructions in Italian...
If you want you can create also script to launch and close with one click gps gate and tomotm

"
Scaricare ed installate GpsGate da qui

1. Configurate WM6 (Settate - Gps Esterno):
- Programs : COM2
- Hardware : COM9 baudrate : 9600
- Access : spuntate il check box
2. Configurate GPSGate :
- nella sezione Input : COM2 baudrate : 4800
- nella sezione Output : "Virtual Com Port (all nmea)" --> settate "COM6" ---> Spuntate la casella "Allow all Nmea"
Adesso in Input pigiate su open alla com 2 settata prima , dovrebbe darvi prima ,"gps data in coming" in giallo , e subito dopo , se avete settato tutto bene, vi darà "Gps valid Position" in verde !(ovviamente fatelo all'aperto, senò nn aggangia una posizione gps valida e il verde nn lo vedrete mai anche se avete settato tutto bene)
3. Adesso Configurate cosi il Tomtom7 :
- Settate GPS Settings : Altri NMEA, Speed : 4800, e pigiate sulla porta Franson COM6 che dovrebbe appararvi fra le porte com disponibili !


esiste una procedura tramite script(da eseguire dopo aver proceduto con i passi iniziali), che è gia stata testata e quindi funzionante al 100% che apre e chiude gpsgate in automatico ogni volta che si avvia o chiude il tomtom ! Di seguito la procedura :

Scaricate ed installate Mortscript 4.1

Copiate ed incollate nel notepad questo codice di script per intero :


#---------------------------------------------
#
# Tomtom & GpsGate launcher for Samsung Omnia
#
#---------------------------------------------

# run GPS Gate
if (ProcExists("GpsGateCE.exe") = 0)
Run("\My Storage\Programmi\GpsGate 2.0\GpsGateCE.EXE")

# Message("GpsGateCE launched")
else
# Message("GpsGateCE already launched")
endif


# run TomTom
if (ProcExists("TomTom Navigator.exe") = 0)
# Message("Tomtom launch")

Run("\Programmi\Navigator\TomTom Navigator.exe")
else
# Message("Tomtom show")

Show("TomTom Navigator")
endif

# wait for tomtom launched
sleep 5000


# loop/wait for TomTom exit
while (WndExists ("TomTom Navigator"))
sleep(1000)
endwhile


#Message("Tomtom exited")


sleep 1000


# kill GpsGate
if (ProcExists("GpsGateCE.exe"))

# kill("GpsGateCE.EXE")

# close("GpsGateCE")
# close("Franson GpsGate")
# close("GpsGate")

Run("\My Storage\Programmi\GpsGate 2.0\GpsGateCE.EXE")

sleep 500

SendUp

sleep 200

SendCR

# Message("GpsGateCE killed")
else
# Message("GpsGateCE not running")
endif



adesso controllate i percorsi dei vostri file exe del vostro cell e modificate le directory in base a dove avete installato il tutto , il file "tomtom navigator.exe" se avete installato all'interno del dispotivo e non nella microsd , dovrebbe essere il seguente : ("\Programmi\Navigator\TomTom Navigator.exe") e quindi gia fatto , mentre il file gpsgateCE.exe io lo installato nella microsd , infatti ho il percorso "\My Storage\Programmi\GpsGate 2.0\GpsGateCE.EXE") se voi lo installate all'interno della memoria del dispositivo e nn nella microsd , tagliaete "\My storage" e lasciate tutto cosi!
Dopo aver controllato i percorsi , salvate il file del notepad creato con un nome a piacere . Adesso modificate l'estensione del file da .txt(formato del notepad) a .MSCR
Adesso sincronizzate il pc al cell, (non usatelo come memoria di massa quindi impostate dal cell , alla voce connessione usb , Sincronizzazione)
Aprite il cell dal pc cliccando su dispositivo portatile,poi cliccate su Risorse dispositivo Windows Mobile ,cliccate ora su windows e poi su start menu ---> Programmi e trascinate all'interno di quest'ultima cartella il file con estensione .mscr da voi creato !
Staccate il cell dal pc, assicuratevi che gpsgate dia la gps valid position, avviandolo e facendo open, dopo di che chiudetelo e soft reset, all'avvio completo del sistema, cliccate sullo script che avete creato precedentemente e che avete messo nel menu programmi. Ora partiranno in sequenza Gpsgate e poi Tomtom. e tutto funzionerà correttamente. Alla chiusura di TT vi accorgere che anche Gpsgate si autotermia come da script. E il gioco è fatto!"


----------



## tungchuan (Aug 17, 2008)

*Omnia GPS Sucks !!!*

I've been using this phone for weeks, still can't figure out the GPS problems, Mapking or what software to use, and how to set up the com port. Anyone can help!!!!

Sumsung provide no help at all ....


thanks.

tc


----------



## Remos (Aug 17, 2008)

tungchuan said:


> I've been using this phone for weeks, still can't figure out the GPS problems, Mapking or what software to use, and how to set up the com port. Anyone can help!!!!
> 
> Sumsung provide no help at all ....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



omnia have the same problems of samsung 780, it have a semi-blocked gps, Garmin and Polnav are fully working without nothing more, igo8 have resolution problem, but it will be working only in landscape, tt7 needs of gps gate, fenomeno83, that is a friend of mine, have posted the right procedure for use tt7 with gps gate, alas only in italian, tt7 without gps gate may get the fix, one time after 1 minutes and other time after 2 heurs or never, route66 is also full blocked, maybe also it will be working with gps gate...
ps: ciao fenomeno


----------



## DoctorT (Aug 18, 2008)

the German version is sold with a fully working Route 66 V8 - so either there has been a change in the GPS setup or they "adjusted" R66...


----------



## hamansan (Aug 18, 2008)

DoctorT said:


> the German version is sold with a fully working Route 66 V8 - so either there has been a change in the GPS setup or they "adjusted" R66...

Click to collapse



Hi,
i have no issue with Omnia GPS. Been using Agis, Garmin XT and Mapking with no issues at all. Agis is bad, it takes forever to get a fix. Garmin is good but the phone gets hot very quickly. Mapking is good so far. 

My configuration is as below:
Hardware GPS port: COM 9. Baud rate: 9600.
Software GPS port: COM 3

For Mapking JAL portsplitter:
Input port: COM3
Output port: COM6


----------



## hamansan (Aug 18, 2008)

hamansan said:


> Hi,
> i have no issue with Omnia GPS. Been using Agis, Garmin XT and Mapking with no issues at all. Agis is bad, it takes forever to get a fix. Garmin is good but the phone gets hot very quickly. Mapking is good so far.
> 
> My configuration is as below:
> ...

Click to collapse



For TOM TOM users, you may want to take a look at the settings below:
1. Configure WM6  (Settings - External GPS):
  - Programs : COM2
  - Hardware : COM9 baudrate : 9600
  - Access : activate the check box
2. install GPSGate 2.5 
3. Configure GPSGate :
  - Input : COM2 baudrate : 4800
  - Output : COM6
4. Configure Tomtom :
  - GPS Settings : Other NMEA, Speed : 4800, on Franson COM 6.

i have seen in someone showed the Tom Tom setting with GPSGate in Youtube. You want to to Google it for more information.


----------



## hamansan (Aug 18, 2008)

hamansan said:


> For TOM TOM users, you may want to take a look at the settings below:
> 1. Configure WM6  (Settings - External GPS):
> - Programs : COM2
> - Hardware : COM9 baudrate : 9600
> ...

Click to collapse



here's the link to youtube for Tom Tom settings;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiVP9aNO7t8


----------



## geek78 (Aug 18, 2008)

on mine (ROM DHXG4) i don't need gpsgate. I just need to kill the active data session before starting TT7 (with the default settings of Windows GPS, COM3/COM9/4800 and using gps enhancer (A-GPS of XTRA) in auto mode)


----------



## subzerobob (Aug 20, 2008)

citrix80 said:


> I put the phone on clear sky and lauch tomtom, it keep saying poor GPS recpetion, i see 10 dots in the globe and 1 bar straight up in the table, but could not get the channels to use.
> 
> i tried destinator 7 and IGO8.  they all pick up siganl inside the house and outside.
> 
> i dont use 3G, never tried.  but why it wont work in US?

Click to collapse



PORT SPLITTER WORKS WITH TomTom 7.45!!!
download it here: http://www.gpsmeter.com/download/download.php?fname=./portsplitter_mobile6_setup.zip
and please make it so that Port Splitter will automatically start when I press TomTom?

Does anyone know if this version of Port Splitter is freeware?


----------



## subzerobob (Aug 20, 2008)

*how do you 'kill the active data session'*



geek78 said:


> on mine (ROM DHXG4) i don't need gpsgate. I just need to kill the active data session before starting TT7 (with the default settings of Windows GPS, COM3/COM9/4800 and using gps enhancer (A-GPS of XTRA) in auto mode)

Click to collapse



huh? what are you talking about? I have nothing running in the task manager, same ROM update - DHXG4 and TomTom7 will sometimes work, and sometimes won't, until I installed the Port Splitter from here: http://www.gpsmeter.com/download/download.php?fname=./portsplitter_mobile6_setup.zip
and now it works 100% everytime!

But - how do I make it so that it all starts at the same time (port splitter and TomTom7) at the same time, so that I won't need to 1st start port splitter, then 2nd set-up the port splitter settings then 3rd start tomtom? I just want to click on the TomTom one time, and I want it all to happen automatically...

Why isn't Omnia set-up automatically already? Why do we need to **** around with this port splitting crap?


----------



## princemarc (Aug 20, 2008)

subzerobob said:


> I have absolutely 100% the same problem, and here is the absolute easiest rough fix, that gets TomTom7 working every single time. [Note: if someone comes up with a .cab or some program, then please post it here so that we can all benefit!!!]
> Pre-Word: Before this fix, TomTom7 will detect a bunch of satellites, but won't actually connect to any! And the clock time in TomTom7 will be all messed up too (like a few hours and several minutes ahead of what my actual time is); It will just sit there and wait like a dump bag of potatoes, and keep saying - poor GPS signal - Are you inside a building?
> 
> Here is the fix:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey guys, I am trying every possible way to activate the GPS in Omnia. It just doesnt work and showing "GPS NOT FOUND". I am using MapKing as I am in S.E.A. I tried with the help of GPS Gate 2.6 and it still giving me the same problem. Do you think I need to follow the way that you tought as above? I have been trying for days but still cant make it. Sucks...


----------



## citrix80 (Aug 20, 2008)

what settings should I put in port splitter and in tomtom i got a new port com7: port splitter, should i use that or use original com3?


----------



## Remos (Aug 20, 2008)

princemarc said:


> Hey guys, I am trying every possible way to activate the GPS in Omnia. It just doesnt work and showing "GPS NOT FOUND". I am using MapKing as I am in S.E.A. I tried with the help of GPS Gate 2.6 and it still giving me the same problem. Do you think I need to follow the way that you tought as above? I have been trying for days but still cant make it. Sucks...

Click to collapse



with tt7 try to use this setting, maybe this help you also for mapking:
1. Configuring WM6 (Setting - Gps External):
- Programs : COM2
- Hardware : COM9 baudrate : 9600
- Access : flag the check box
2. Configuring GPSGate :
- into the section Input : COM2 baudrate : 4800
- into the section Output : "Virtual Com Port (all nmea)" --> setting "COM6" ---> flag  "Allow all Nmea"
now into input, press on open  into the com 2 that you have setting before,  you must get  "gps data in coming" in yellow and after if all is right you will got "Gps valid Position" written green, now configuring tt7, gps setting other nmea, speed 4800 and setting on the port franson com6....
this is translate from fenomeno83 italian post

 sorry for my bad english


----------



## Fizz_daz (Aug 20, 2008)

can someone send me some details on where to get tt7 for my omnia


----------



## citrix80 (Aug 21, 2008)

Fizz_daz said:


> can someone send me some details on where to get tt7 for my omnia

Click to collapse



sorry, I think we don't supppose to share that in public.  if you want the link, i can PM you.


----------



## Fizz_daz (Aug 21, 2008)

yep exactly what I was after


----------



## cloversg68 (Aug 22, 2008)

*GPS in Omnia works ok!*

Here's a summary of what I've found with the Omnia.

Working without problems:
Garmin XT, Agis, Route66 (old version), BeeLineGPS, VisualCE

Works with GPSGate/Port Splitter etc.
TomTom 7.45, MapKing

You need GPSgate/PortSplitter to either clean up the NMEA signal or the triggering of the port, otherwise there is poor detection of the signal.  IMHO I think TomTom is missing out on some "sync" signals from the NMEA, and Mapking is hard-coded to look for another port.

The other programs work directly without any problems.  I would suggest that you look at BeeLineGPS as that gives you options to check of the incoming data and ports.

There is a version of TomTom 7.45X that works with the Omnia without any GPSgate/PortSplitter, however, its fonts are out and overly large.

Settings:
Software port COM3, speed 9600, Hardware Port COM9, auto detect.

AGPS (Enhanced GPS) uses GPRS to get download a set of the satellite coordinates to help you get your current location, so that your GPS unit does not need to go around hunting for the satellites.


----------



## subzerobob (Aug 24, 2008)

*port splitter and tt7 com settings*



citrix80 said:


> what settings should I put in port splitter and in tomtom i got a new port com7: port splitter, should i use that or use original com3?

Click to collapse



if your 'external GPS' settings are on com3 (software), then in port splitter you have to put the same in the 'input port'. Then in the port splitter you put another port (line com7 for example) in the 'output' port. Finally in tt7 under 'configure' GPS settings you select this 'port splitter com7' port in the final step and enjoy~!! it works!

by the way, several things i have noticed with this port splitter:
1. battery power is now fast disappearing!
2. now and then i get "not enough video memory" when i try to run the camera or business card reader. now i don't know if this is because of the ROM upgrade that i did on the samsung's website, or if it is the port splitter, but i gatta tell you that upgraded the ROM long time ago and this 'not enough memory' problem just now started (after i installed this port splitter)...
I have to restart the device every single time! freaking annoying!

another thing - under the remaining battery power it always says "100%" eventhough it is almost 0%! how to tweak the registry so that the correct % show under remaining battery power??


----------



## sunny1234 (Aug 24, 2008)

*MapKing-2007 On Omnia*

Hi,

I am using MAPKING 2007 as my preferred navigation companion. The settings on my OMNIA are as follows:

1. Configure WM6 (Settings - External GPS):
- GPS Program Port : COM3
- Hardware : COM9 baudrate : 4800
- Access : activate the check box

2. Install JAL Port Splitter (alternatively GPSGate can also be used)
(download portsplitter_mobile6_setup.zip" at
http://www.gpsmeter.com/index.php?page=downloads 
and install onto Omnia via actisync)

3. Configure JAL Port Splitter :
- Input : COM3 baudrate : 9600
- Output : COM6

4. Start Port Splitter.

5. Launch MAPKING 2007.

Important
Perform Satellite Data Update prior to launch MAPKING. Every 4-5 days you have to update the satellite data. You can do this without incurring any GPRS charges .

Activate Wi-Fi & connect to Wireless router, ensure you are connected to internet.

Go to Settings>Enhanced GPS> XTRA Enable (make it Enable)
and click XTRA Download. 

There will be prompts stating that it will incur extra charges.... just say ''Yes'' to those prompts. 

You will notice a hour-glass/circle thingy icon while the data is being downloaded. The data will be downloaded via internet.
Once the data is downloaded, disable XTRA Enable.

You can verify that the data has been downloaded by checking the time/date of file XTRA.bin in the root folder. 
Pl don't meddle around with the file......


----------



## citrix80 (Aug 25, 2008)

cloversg68 said:


> Here's a summary of what I've found with the Omnia.
> 
> Working without problems:
> Garmin XT, Agis, Route66 (old version), BeeLineGPS, VisualCE
> ...

Click to collapse




whats Agisand BeeLineGPS?   never hard of that.  does that have north american map?

gps gate work.  port splitter will make other gps software stop working.

what version of TomTom 7.45X that works with the Omnia without any GPSgate/PortSplitter? do you have a link?


----------



## citrix80 (Aug 25, 2008)

subzerobob said:


> another thing - under the remaining battery power it always says "100%" eventhough it is almost 0%! how to tweak the registry so that the correct % show under remaining battery power??

Click to collapse



by the way,  i rarely had any problem with battery, but i dont see the display status on home page.   sometimes when i charge over usb cable on pc,  the batter display 60% but actually 40% and battery get very hot, or vise versa,  when take the cable out and back, it change.

i guess this not big problem.


----------



## nirave (Aug 26, 2008)

*omnia gps and garmin XT*

Hi i have been trying to install Garmin XT on my samsung Omnia but I can't get it to recognise the internal gps. can anyone help?

thanksss

nirave


----------



## iziizi (Aug 26, 2008)

i have managed to get tomtom to work really weel:

see here: http://www.ppcsg.com/index.php?showtopic=100363&view=findpost&p=743051

You do need GPS gate but thats a toddle to set up. I get lock to sat in under 5 seocnds now.


----------



## hughieoh (Aug 27, 2008)

GET GPS GATE 2.6

External GPS setting

1. Configure WM6  (Settings - External GPS): 
   - Programs : COM2
   - Hardware : COM9 baudrate : 9600
   - Access : activate the check box
2. install GPSGate 2.6
3. Configure GPSGate : 
   - Input : COM2 baudrate : 4800
   - Output : Virtual COM Port / NMEA (COM6)
Now you will get "Virtual COM6 / (All NMEA) NMEA Filter" in Active output Box

4. Configure Tomtom : 
   - GPS Settings : Other NMEA, Speed : 9600, on Franson COM6

I did not touch any of Enhanced GPS Setting.

I use TOMTOM 6 and for me to get an signal and position take always less than 2 minutes.

But if you restart TOMTOM from where you turned off it will get signal and position even faster.


----------



## broadview (Aug 28, 2008)

hughieoh said:


> GET GPS GATE 2.6
> 
> External GPS setting
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is really good news, since you're apparently using the "official" version of TomTom navigator: 6. But which version of 6?


----------



## Matti23 (Aug 29, 2008)

Gpsgate freezes Omnia. When I shut the display, it creates problem. I have difficulties to open it again. I have to shut Gps gate before I shut the display. 
Garmin XT is slow. The cold start takes much longer than Tomtom 7. Also recounting of the route is longer. 
Tomtom is the best. It is sad, that there is no softaversion, which could fit to Omnia. 




cloversg68 said:


> Here's a summary of what I've found with the Omnia.
> 
> Working without problems:
> Garmin XT, Agis, Route66 (old version), BeeLineGPS, VisualCE
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## aha55c (Aug 31, 2008)

*tomtom 7 on omnia*

finally got tt7 working on the omnia. The following is the setting:
1. external gps program port com3. hardware port com9.
2. inatall portspilter.
3. set input port in portspilter as com3 (type in), bond rate 9600
4. set out port in portspilter as com1, press add, and start splitter.
5. open tomtom7 and set gps as other onme device bond rate 9600, com1



you should have gps working now.


----------



## brunetel21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Does the gps gate have to be reopened everytime before i start tomtom?
I tought that the gps gate works only for settings, but runing in the background is a waste.
At least how can i make gpsgate to start in the same time with tom tom, without starting them separatley?
Thanks


----------



## FlorianO (Sep 2, 2008)

brunetel21 said:


> Does the gps gate have to be reopened everytime before i start tomtom?

Click to collapse



Basically yes. That's what I do. See below



> I tought that the gps gate works only for settings, but runing in the background is a waste.
> At least how can i make gpsgate to start in the same time with tom tom, without starting them separatley?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



As I understand it (others may correct me if I'm wrong) GPSgate "cleans" the NMEA output from the port such that TomTom (at least the currently avail versions) can understand it. 
As long as GPS gate opens the "input" GPS COM port the unit draws current to power the GPS receiver. The two options you have is either:
1) Run GPSgate at system startup but leave the input port closed until you need it (i.e. starting TomTom for navigation).
2) Only start GPSgate manually before navigating.

I currently use the 2nd alternative. Of course, all this GPSgate thing is a workaround until TomTom releases a version that can handle the NMEA output from the Qualcomm MSM6280 chip in the Omnia....

Back to your question: To start both in one go you need to script it in some way. Others here might be able to help you w. that. But note that does not solve the "opened GPS port" issue when you _close_ TomTom

Hope this helps,

Florian


----------



## kiawey (Sep 2, 2008)

I just upgrade my Omnia to i900DXHH1/DZHH1 rom. It's working fine with Garmin XT map without the port splitter or gps gate. My setting as below:

GPS Program   Port: COM3 or COM8 (either one will work)
GPS Hardware Port: COM9
GPS Boud Rate     : Any value (I'm using 9600, dun know wat is different also if the value not same)

*1)First you need to insert a sim card, configure the gprs or 3g setting for your own network.
  2)Enable Enhanced GPS.
  3)First time you run the Garmin XT, it will get data via gprs connection first.
  4)It will acquire the satellites within one minutes.
  5)Note! If you restart your ppc, sometimes it can't acquire the satellites. In that case follow the step2-step3
  6)It will acquire the satellites as quick as few seconds on second time you run the Garmin XT.
  7)REMEMBER to disable the auto off sceen under the settings-power if you wish to use it for long journey. *** I dun like this, hope somebody else can fix this***

Note: This ROM version got some bugs, (1)the Omnia will ring very soft initially. After 3 seconds then the ringing will become loud as my volume setting is loudest. (2) The Active Sync will auto start everytime after I soft reset it. Active Sync also will auto start when I launch Garmin XT. It's very annoying. HOPE SOMEBODY CAN FIX THIS BUGS. THANKS A LOT.


----------



## brunetel21 (Sep 2, 2008)

FlorianO said:


> Basically yes. That's what I do. See below
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will stick the to the second option, then.
I tried to install IGO 8, but i get a stupid error doesen't mater which instructions I'm using.
I'm thinking of Garmin XT.

One more thing: the speed limit next to the speed wont show on my tt7 omnia. I went trough preferences select "show speed limit next to speed" but still nothing.

Any advice on this mater?

Cheers


----------



## oo03sjw (Sep 2, 2008)

I could not get this to work on my Omnia, keep getting error that device is not compatable.

Any of you experts any suggestions?


----------



## Varro (Sep 2, 2008)

subzerobob said:


> Here is the fix:
> 1st - Settings:
> I use in external GPS settings - program port "COM7" and hardware port "COM9" at 4800. (note: Make sure your TomTom7 configure also follows COM7 port!)
> 2nd - Reboot
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you spot on! Worked great. I could not find any of the GPSID_log files but I rebooted and set the external GPS as above. Got a fix within 30 secs and after that TT7 fixed every time. Works now even indoor 10 secs fix.


----------



## FlorianO (Sep 2, 2008)

brunetel21 said:


> I will stick the to the second option, then.
> 
> One more thing: the speed limit next to the speed wont show on my tt7 omnia. I went trough preferences select "show speed limit next to speed" but still nothing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My advice ? Wait for the _actual_ TT7, not the  "TomTom 7.45" pirated versions that are vehiculated  (which some "smarty" extracted from a HTC Diamond bundled with TomTom, AFAIU). 

My $0.02.

Florian


----------



## maysa (Sep 3, 2008)

*"Are you inside a building"*

I sometimes get the message "are you inside a building?"  A fair question for TomTom to ask I suppose, but - How do I say YES (or NO) ???

I only see this when I go into the options and haven't got a signal, and at that point there is only a "DONE" button which will just take me out of the options.  Any ideas?

This is not specific to the samsung Omnia - I'm using the HTC Diamond, but I have also seen it on my old Trinity as well.


----------



## Daymo7 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Noob Needs Help!!*

Hi,

Im trying to install igo8 on my samsung omnia at the moment and being a noob im having alot of trouble. Have moved the files to my micro sd and the igo installed ok. when trying to run the application I got this error message:

Failed to open file: ui_igo8\120_200\loading.bmp exiting application.

Can anybody advise what I can do to fix this.

Many thanks.


----------



## msjfb (Sep 3, 2008)

kiawey said:


> I just upgrade my Omnia to i900DXHH1/DZHH1 rom. It's working fine with Garmin XT map without the port splitter or gps gate. My setting as below:
> 
> GPS Program   Port: COM3 or COM8 (either one will work)
> GPS Hardware Port: COM9
> ...

Click to collapse



May I ask what method you used to upgrade to PDA HH1 / Radio HH1 ?


----------



## new2city (Sep 3, 2008)

msjfb said:


> May I ask what method you used to upgrade to PDA HH1 / Radio HH1 ?

Click to collapse



Go to Modaco, Paul has a FAQ on this

http://www.modaco.com/category/342/samsung-i900-omnia-http-i900-modaco-com/


----------



## msjfb (Sep 4, 2008)

new2city said:


> Go to Modaco, Paul has a FAQ on this
> 
> http://www.modaco.com/category/342/samsung-i900-omnia-http-i900-modaco-com/

Click to collapse



I have been monitoring Modaco closely...  It's just that most users go for PDA H1 / Radio G5  or PDA H1 / Radio H3.
I was wondering how / why you chose to go H1/H1...


----------



## new2city (Sep 4, 2008)

msjfb said:


> I have been monitoring Modaco closely...  It's just that most users go for PDA H1 / Radio G5  or PDA H1 / Radio H3.
> I was wondering how / why you chose to go H1/H1...

Click to collapse



dunno, I am already on H1/H1...


----------



## brunetel21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Daymo7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im trying to install igo8 on my samsung omnia at the moment and being a noob im having alot of trouble. Have moved the files to my micro sd and the igo installed ok. when trying to run the application I got this error message:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have exactly the same problem, any advice from experts?


----------



## negotiable_me (Sep 4, 2008)

brunetel21 said:


> I have exactly the same problem, any advice from experts?

Click to collapse



turn the device, so that you're in the horizontal mode and then try to start igo


----------



## Daymo7 (Sep 4, 2008)

negotiable_me said:


> turn the device, so that you're in the horizontal mode and then try to start igo

Click to collapse



Will try that when I get home.  Will this mean it can only work in Landscape mode or is this just to start it off. Many thanks for your help


----------



## fasteddyb (Sep 5, 2008)

Got it working with this solution.... 

http://www.ppcsg.com/index.php?showtopic=100363&st=160&p=743051&#entry743051


----------



## Daymo7 (Sep 5, 2008)

negotiable_me said:


> turn the device, so that you're in the horizontal mode and then try to start igo

Click to collapse



Worked like a dream :O) When I now turn it to portrait it doesnt quite fit the screen. Is there anyway to fix that?

Anyway thanks again


----------



## jonboyuk (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a strange problem with GPSGate + TT7. Did the youtube thingy, and it locates and connects to Satellites. However every 2/3 mins it loses the position entirelly and ends up 3/4 miles ahead of my planned route. Also, the estimated time on arrival is around -2 behind!

It is a GPS gate setting

Finally, does GPS gate use the GPS hardware whilst Tomtom is closed? Ie does it have some brain on the battery.


----------



## enja (Sep 6, 2008)

anyone know what is this "Xtra data download" for?


----------



## citrix80 (Sep 6, 2008)

enja said:


> anyone know what is this "Xtra data download" for?

Click to collapse



people told me XTRA is for AGPS, similar to quickGPS on HTC, but quickGPS does not work on omnia. but it actually doesnt work very well. I tried to update it on wifi, it does not say update went through or not.

some people told me i should update it on GPRS, but i dont have 2G, it got GPRS connection for MMS, i tried to update it, but it does not say it went through or not.

I use something called quick GPS position. it works and update GPS position and it tell you how many days it is valid.


----------



## hollywood285 (Sep 6, 2008)

aha55c said:


> finally got tt7 working on the omnia. The following is the setting:
> 1. external gps program port com3. hardware port com9.
> 2. inatall portspilter.
> 3. set input port in portspilter as com3 (type in), bond rate 9600
> ...

Click to collapse




Just follow these instructions and everything works just fine!! all i will say is turn off the port splitter when u have finished, it really zaps the battery, i have a car stero with a USB stereo which charges the Battery nicely!! 

Thanks again, been scratching my head on this for hours!


----------



## Matti23 (Sep 6, 2008)

subzerobob said:


> Here is the fix:
> 1st - Settings:
> I use in external GPS settings - program port "COM7" and hardware port "COM9" at 4800. (note: Make sure your TomTom7 configure also follows COM7 port!)
> 2nd - Reboot
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried this, but it does not work. Tomtom 7 can not get the fix.


----------



## pidsw (Sep 7, 2008)

IGO works extremely well on the Omnia with the data.zip fixes mentioned above.
I love having the extra screen space and the GPS lock seems quite quick with HH2.


----------



## gavinb2k (Sep 10, 2008)

@subzerobob
Worked fine with tomtom 7 on my Omnia, wouldnt work before, but your tip worked great.......thanks


----------



## dazlap (Sep 11, 2008)

*tomtom5 omnia*

hi guys, new here so forgive me if my problems has been discussed before.
i hav installed tomtom nav 5 on my samsung omnia and cannot connect to the sats, i'm using a external receiver and hav tried everything u guys hav suggested and no joy.....please tell me if i can use tomtom or not!..many thanks


----------



## Matti23 (Sep 11, 2008)

gavinb2k said:


> @subzerobob
> Worked fine with tomtom 7 on my Omnia, wouldnt work before, but your tip worked great.......thanks

Click to collapse



What kind of settings did you use?


----------



## Daymo7 (Sep 12, 2008)

pidsw said:


> IGO works extremely well on the Omnia with the data.zip fixes mentioned above.
> I love having the extra screen space and the GPS lock seems quite quick with HH2.

Click to collapse




Does anybody else notice when using Igo8 that intermittently the GPS connects to the web to download information but doesnt disconnect. Apparently this is the reason my Omnia has built up loads of web charges? Does anybody else who uses IGO8 have the same problem, and if not are there particular settings to stop it doing this  Cheers


----------



## mrkbuddy (Sep 26, 2008)

Daymo7 said:


> Does anybody else notice when using Igo8 that intermittently the GPS connects to the web to download information but doesnt disconnect. Apparently this is the reason my Omnia has built up loads of web charges? Does anybody else who uses IGO8 have the same problem, and if not are there particular settings to stop it doing this  Cheers

Click to collapse



its seems to me that you have enabled, Enhanced gps settings
disable it, and it wouldnt connect to the web by starting iGo8..


----------



## calime (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi all,

I have installed TT on my omnia and got maps working after a few hours of struggling. But now I cant seem to get the GPS working. How can I see in TT which version I have installed? I tried to get it working the way subzerobob said, but it does not seem to work (tho I could only try from inside so ill try again outside during lunchbreak).

Thx!

*never mind...I turned around after posting and I have connection now!  Semms that subzerobob way worked for me even inside *


----------



## njay22 (Sep 28, 2008)

I can confirm that the GPS gate and subzerobob's bob both worked for samsung omnia (With G5/H1 - official Vodafone UK Radio and PDA). 

but I dont  like having to start up and close soen GPS gate each time (and the additional battery drainage)
so will stick with subzerobob's method and have to delete the GPSID files everytime

re: someones Omnia freezing all the time with GPS Gate - I had this problem to and found it was because I had not followed instructions properly. Upon doing so it all worked fine.

Its a DAMN shame we have to do this!!

I had some serious problems with my Wifi too.

I previously had the HTC Diamond and everything worked smoothly on it but lack of microSD on it was a real killer and I sent it back.


----------



## deedat-plus (Oct 5, 2008)

for all troubled omnia users who have contributed in this forum,

*How to Install Tomtom on Samsung Omnia*
Install Tomtom Version 7.450 (9028) to Handset Device (Not Storage)
Copy Voices to Program Files folder of Navigator on Handset Device (Not Storage)
Copy Maps to root directory of Storage or Memory Card
Copy extra POI’s to root directory of Storage or Memory Card
Install GPS Gate 2.6 to Handset
On the Handset go to “Settings” and then “System” and click on “Enhanced GPS”
Change the settings to Disable
Go to “External GPS”
Change “Programs” port to COM 3
Change “Hardware” port to COM 9 and baud rate to 9600
Click on “Access” Enable Manage GPS automatically
Go to “Programs” and click on “GpsGate 2.6” and click on “Settings” under pop-up menu
Under “Input” click on open and then click on Settings”
Set COM Port to COM 3 and baud rate to 4800
Under “Output” select Virtual COM Port
Click on “Add” and select Virtual COM 6
Without exiting “GpsGate 2.6” load Tomtom
Tap screen to change GPS settings
Click on “Configure” and select “other NMEA GPS Receiver”
Change baud rate to 9600 and click done
Select “Franson COM 6” and click done

*How to load Tomtom every other time*
Run GpsGate in the back ground
Without exiting “GpsGate” load Tomtom

hope this helps


----------



## deedat-plus (Oct 5, 2008)

for tomtom 6 users, if anyone is having problems with a memory acces violation message error, dont panic, just rotate your omnia to landscape mode, and tomtom 6 will load with no errors


----------



## deedat-plus (Oct 5, 2008)

citrix80 said:


> I recently got a samsung omnia on ebay, it is singapore version. the GPS on it does not work very well.  I dont know if anybody have noticed that.
> 
> I use tomtom 7 repack 3 qvga with north america.  when i open up tomtom, i go to status, setting is at other NMEA device, baud rate 4800 at COM3.  it take forever to get signal, keep saying poor GPS reception.  I actually got signal once.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For all troubled omnia users who have contributed in this forum,

How to Install Tomtom on Samsung Omnia
Install Tomtom Version 7.450 (9028) to Handset Device (Not Storage)
Copy Voices to Program Files folder of Navigator on Handset Device (Not Storage)
Copy Maps to root directory of Storage or Memory Card
Copy extra POI’s to root directory of Storage or Memory Card
Install GPS Gate 2.6 to Handset
On the Handset go to “Settings” and then “System” and click on “Enhanced GPS”
Change the settings to Disable
Go to “External GPS”
Change “Programs” port to COM 3
Change “Hardware” port to COM 9 and baud rate to 9600
Click on “Access” Enable Manage GPS automatically
Go to “Programs” and click on “GpsGate 2.6” and click on “Settings” under pop-up menu
Under “Input” click on open and then click on Settings”
Set COM Port to COM 3 and baud rate to 4800
Under “Output” select Virtual COM Port
Click on “Add” and select Virtual COM 6
Without exiting “GpsGate 2.6” load Tomtom
Tap screen to change GPS settings
Click on “Configure” and select “other NMEA GPS Receiver”
Change baud rate to 9600 and click done
Select “Franson COM 6” and click done

How to load Tomtom every other time
Run GpsGate in the back ground
Without exiting “GpsGate” load Tomtom

hope this helps


----------



## melong562 (Oct 15, 2008)

thank you i did what u said and it work ,thank you


----------



## melong562 (Oct 15, 2008)

thank you it work for me.


----------



## njay22 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi,

I read this on a different forum - maybe it will fix all the problems. Credit to original poster.

-----

If you turn off XTRA, you'll notice that it may require even more than 15-30 minutes to get a fix. Turning on XTRA will shorten this to almost instant fixes...

Many people prefer to disable Enhanced GPS Settings, XTRA data download. This is because 3G/GPRS data connections can cost a lot, especially if you are abroad and roaming.

It seems like Samsung has left some settings turned on in the registy, for debugging purposes, and this makes really slow to get a fix without XTRA data. According to Microsoft's documentation (see GPS Intermediate Driver General Registry Settings) some features like logging can be enabled for debugging, in GPS Intermediate Driver's registry settings, which stays between the hardware and your navigation software.

My experience shows that the following steps seem to improve the time to get a GPS fix, without need to download XTRA data:
1. Go to Settings > System > Enhanced GPS and set both settings to "Disable"
2. Go to your device's registry, and see the key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\GPS Intermediate Driver
3. Change the following string values to nothing (don't delete them, just edit them and clear the value): 
CurrentLogFile (originally \GPSID_log.txt)
OldLogFile (originally \GPSID_log.bak)
4. Soft-reset your device
5. With File Explorer, go to My Device, and delete the two GPSID_log files you see, and the file named xtra. If you don't soft-reset, you will not be able to delete some of them.
6. Check again the registry setting. Sometimes in rare cases it may revert the settings back - but that's a general WM problem.

After this, if you start your navigation software under clear sky, you can get a fix in a coulpe of minutes, without the use of XTRA, or any other data source, than pure native GPS satellites.

To digg in the registry there are many free and shareware tools available, I can recommend Total Commander CE, which has a registry plugin.

Also noticed (but this may be really subjective) that flipping the device with the back upwards, while waiting for GPS fix, improves reception a bit - it seems like the internal receiver antenna is oriented to the back of the device... but if anyohe has dissassembled the Omnia can confirm or infirm this. 
-----

doing this does not affect XTRA - and you can still continue to use that.


----------



## conqueror110 (Oct 17, 2008)

I really appreciate all the contributers' efforts in this issue; which I believe  it is much more than Samsungs efforts to clarify the way of operating the GPS on its Omnia device. I believe that Samsung has to end up all this hassle we are paying on operating the GPS in our Devices very soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2008)

Could some kind soul help me by letting me know whats the data value of "Drivers" under HKLM/System/Currentcontrolset/GPS Intermediate Drivers/Drivers. I have accidentally deleted it and now my GPS wont work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## new2city (Oct 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Could some kind soul help me by letting me know whats the data value of "Drivers" under HKLM/System/Currentcontrolset/GPS Intermediate Drivers/Drivers. I have accidentally deleted it and now my GPS wont work.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



here you go.. just rename to *.reg and merge into your registry


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks very much appreciated.


----------



## wietplant (Oct 29, 2008)

Daymo7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im trying to install igo8 on my samsung omnia at the moment and being a noob im having alot of trouble. Have moved the files to my micro sd and the igo installed ok. when trying to run the application I got this error message:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




you need to turn your omnia, i dont now why but it works. annybody now how i could start up in normale vieuw?


----------



## kodamb (Nov 22, 2008)

*problem igo8*

hi

i try to run igo8 on my omnia in landscape screen, and it faild to open. it says " Faild to open file:
ui_igo8/400_240/main_scheme.ui
exiting application " 

can someone help me? thx


----------



## OmniaFan (Nov 28, 2008)

I´ve got omnia with route66.

Installed it and when running it found the gps, but says "getting gps position" and nothing happens. I´ve waited for 20 minutes but nothing happens. Should it take that long to get position for the first time?

Using nodata and disabled data traffic just in case it connects through gprs.


----------



## tweker (Nov 28, 2008)

Just a thought but does anyone have or use a rotatescreen function?
My zinc uses tt7 PERFECTLY & in landscape too. The phone will only go to landscape if I open keyboard but realized rotating screen works great too.
Mine is only qvga but it's worth a shot. Rotatescreen is in spb mobile shell tools on my zinc.
Reason I bought a zinc? sirf iii WITHOUT assistance coupled with excellent battery life. Good luck to all.


----------



## codezs (Nov 29, 2008)

use gps gate, it works very well, 
run the app first then you will have a lock on the sat's.
then use any nav program afterwards and hey presto!
Its very quick to lock once it has locked.....


----------



## cktlcmd (Nov 29, 2008)

citrix80 said:


> I recently got a samsung omnia on ebay, it is singapore version. the GPS on it does not work very well.  I dont know if anybody have noticed that.
> 
> I use tomtom 7 repack 3 qvga with north america.  when i open up tomtom, i go to status, setting is at other NMEA device, baud rate 4800 at COM3.  it take forever to get signal, keep saying poor GPS reception.  I actually got signal once.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read this my friends: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=2972293#post2972293

You all won't regret it.


----------



## MagicQ (Nov 30, 2008)

YOu have to swithc to landscape.. and could be run


----------



## jagmob (Dec 9, 2008)

*omnia gps tomtom7*



subzerobob said:


> I have absolutely 100% the same problem, and here is the absolute easiest rough fix, that gets TomTom7 working every single time. [Note: if someone comes up with a .cab or some program, then please post it here so that we can all benefit!!!]
> Pre-Word: Before this fix, TomTom7 will detect a bunch of satellites, but won't actually connect to any! And the clock time in TomTom7 will be all messed up too (like a few hours and several minutes ahead of what my actual time is); It will just sit there and wait like a dump bag of potatoes, and keep saying - poor GPS signal - Are you inside a building?
> 
> Here is the fix:
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the advice jagmob


----------



## jagmob (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks for your advice big help. it seems the receiver is not quite up to scratch

cheers jagmob


----------



## pidsw (Dec 10, 2008)

kodamb said:


> hi
> 
> i try to run igo8 on my omnia in landscape screen, and it faild to open. it says " Faild to open file:
> ui_igo8/400_240/main_scheme.ui
> ...

Click to collapse



You need the right data.zip and branding.zip files with 240x400 and 400x240 (if you want both portrait and landscale)
I have a signapore GPS and with Igo 8.32 and TTS (text to speach) + Xtra + Edge + AT&T I have the best GPS quality that I have seen on any device (including the hardware GPS things that people buy.  I mount my phone on my Car and my Bike.  I get locks in some buildings and outside within seconds.  (If I download Xtra data often)
Battery life is great as well.

Only problem is that load times are kind of slow, and I don't want to stick it into main memory as I don;'t have enough.


----------



## pidsw (Dec 10, 2008)

double post

btw if you need data files let me know.  I don't know if it is legal to post them... ?


----------



## MrEs (Jan 4, 2009)

subzerobob said:


> I have absolutely 100% the same problem, and here is the absolute easiest rough fix, that gets TomTom7 working every single time. [Note: if someone comes up with a .cab or some program, then please post it here so that we can all benefit!!!]
> Pre-Word: Before this fix, TomTom7 will detect a bunch of satellites, but won't actually connect to any! And the clock time in TomTom7 will be all messed up too (like a few hours and several minutes ahead of what my actual time is); It will just sit there and wait like a dump bag of potatoes, and keep saying - poor GPS signal - Are you inside a building?
> 
> Here is the fix:
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey there, thanks for your hints...
I've done steps 1 to 3 but now I'm up to step 4...

How should I configure my TomTom settings?

If it's configured to use "Built-in GPS reciever" then TomTom always says: "No GPS Device!"
If it's configured to use "Other NMEA GPS reciever" on "COM9" then TomTom always says: "No GPS Device!"
If it's configured to use "Other NMEA GPS reciever" on "COM7" then TomTom always says: "Waiting for a valid GPS signal" even though it's a clear night and im outside... it doesnt find a single signal... 

Thanks look forward to your advice!


----------



## MrEs (Jan 16, 2009)

*bump* any help on the above?


----------



## air-wave (Jan 17, 2009)

I had an omnia before and having lots of difficulty for using TomTom7 with GPSGate. I actually need to wait for a long time. I changed my phone to HD then it doesnt even take me 10 seconds. I try using Garmin XT which is a bit faster than TomTom on omnia though


----------



## LongZheng (Jan 17, 2009)

Try AstroGPSLauncher
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=364199


----------



## Pooones (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi ppl thank you for this thread i had the same problems as everyone with the samsung omnia! after installing port splitter i now get connection within 5seconds! TOM TOM 7 works good and so goes google maps which worked but was really slow to connect 

Cheers again keep up the good work!


----------



## onadesert (Feb 14, 2009)

*Anybody using an Omnia on Verizon wireless in US?*

I have been reading this thread half way but couldn't find if anybody is using Omnia on verzion wireless in USA. I really want to knw if any 3rd party navigation software, such as TomTom, Garmin mobile XT or CoPilot would work on Omnia from verizon wireless. I spoke with Garmin tech support person and was told Garmin mobile XT works on omnia but it seems that verizon locked out the acces of 3rd party software to GPS chip. I asked Verizon customer support but if the acess of the chip is restricted by other program but she didn't answer my question. So I would like to hear from the actual users of omnia on verizon network. Is anybody out there who uses any 3rd party naviation software on Omnia from verizon wireless?


----------



## savedid (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have installed tomtom 7 on my omnia HH3 earlier and currently on HJ2 VF UK firmware.

I edited the registry for gpsid and removed the two gpsid files.
Now tomtom gets gps fix in seconds. B U T  not always. it work once or twice,
and then wont get the gps fix. I have to reset omnia and it 
starts getting the gps fix again. I tried looking but couldnt find any answer. could some one help ?

Thanks


----------



## huggim2 (Mar 20, 2009)

*TomTom 6*

Hi Savedid
I also have the Omnia on HJ2 Vodafone. Did you get TomTom working without the need for PortSplitter or GPSGate ?


----------



## george72 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Tom tom and Omnia fix?*

Hi guys 

I have recently installed TT7 and like many of you i also have the problem of 'poor GPS signal'- in lay mans terms what do i have to do, i do not have any port splitter type software- is this an easy fix? 

thanks people and sorry about the ignorance


----------



## esoniq (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Citrix80, can you email me so I can find out from you where to get Tom Tom 7.45?Thanks


----------



## george72 (Mar 23, 2009)

*onmia TT7 fix*

BUMP! any views






george72 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have recently installed TT7 and like many of you i also have the problem of 'poor GPS signal'- in lay mans terms what do i have to do, i do not have any port splitter type software- is this an easy fix?
> 
> thanks people and sorry about the ignorance

Click to collapse


----------



## ponky123 (Mar 28, 2009)

Daymo7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im trying to install igo8 on my samsung omnia at the moment and being a noob im having alot of trouble. Have moved the files to my micro sd and the igo installed ok. when trying to run the application I got this error message:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Turn around your display monitoring,in horizontal position and will start aplication.Don't ask why,but working....seems navigation oimage is too big,after start it you can change a position,but with smallest picture...anyway,try it !


----------



## bulletvest (Apr 24, 2009)

anyone here knows how to configure omnia to run mapware gpsmeter?

I never had problems using this gps app with my dopod d810 and tytn2 before but with omnia, i never got a gps fix... really weird this PPC'sa gps...

please help... 

TIA


----------



## racing57 (Apr 27, 2009)

i have followed the steps below, but i only get the option of 3,5 and 9 in TT, but none of these options are available in portsplitter ??

Originally Posted by aha55c  
finally got tt7 working on the omnia. The following is the setting:
1. external gps program port com3. hardware port com9.
2. inatall portspilter.
3. set input port in portspilter as com3 (type in), bond rate 9600
4. set out port in portspilter as com1, press add, and start splitter.
5. open tomtom7 and set gps as other onme device bond rate 9600, com1


Thanks
Lee


----------



## pafke (Apr 29, 2009)

--------------------


----------



## victoria2657 (May 7, 2009)

*Help Me Please*

I have the Omnia i910 and I am running google maps but I wan the turn by turn that igo 8 can do. I have copied the file onto my sd card. It's omnia ready and all that. What file exactly do I click on to get this thing going? There are a couple of zip files there...there is a .exe file that says mobilenavigator but when I click that one, it gives me an error asking me to install original sd card.

I am not sure what else to do.

Would appreciate any help you can give me!  

Thanks!


----------



## nix666 (Jun 6, 2009)

Download a programcalled GpsGate anditwill connect fine. It is a problem with anoter program wanting sole access to the GPS


----------



## keesvl55 (Jun 6, 2009)

Why don't use Sygic Mcguider it works fine and easy when you follow the install instruction with is not that difficult. Search for it.

When you turn enhanced GPS on it has a very quick fix.

Good luck


----------



## juanjo767 (Jul 16, 2009)

Head on over to: http://www.samsung.com/us/i910/softwareupdate/ to download new open GPS software for your Omnia from Verizon Wireless.

With the new software, your Omnia will be equipped with not only VZ Navigator but other navigational services from third party retailers.


----------



## racing57 (Aug 4, 2009)

well i have just tried these settings and it worked, no more port splitter draining the battery 

Thanks


----------



## topbanana4 (Oct 23, 2009)

if you go on the tomtom website in the pda section tomtom navigatir is now available for the samsung 900i ( i don't know what version ) but surely there version would use the internal GPS unit and not third party software like GPS Gate etc.


----------



## jh787 (Mar 31, 2010)

Have you  tried typing in *#1472365# into their Omnia2?

It brings up some extra gps settings, some of which are similar to settings that can be reached in registry but some are unique.

The main one that was of interest to me was the start up mode of GPS.

Mine was set to cold start which meant that every time i started my tomtom it did so by deleting all previous data.

This meant i was on a cold start each and every time i used it which was why it took forever to lock sometimes.

I have now changed this setting to "hotstart" and my locks are instant.


See post 95 onwards at the following link for more info on tomtom with omnia

http://www.modaco.com/content-page/2...omnia/page/80/


----------



## heineken78 (Nov 3, 2011)

No more problem, no more portspitter.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=259


----------

